
Channel 4 to Make its Entire Catalogue of TV Programs Available Online for Free - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/2009/06/08/channel-4-entire-catalogue-tv-programs-free-online/
======
snorkel
"For you non-Brits out there, unfortunately there aren’t any plans to offer
the service internationally just yet."

Buggers.

------
J_McQuade
Every silver lining has its cloud, don't forgot - I predict a massive
productivity-killing Brass Eye binge in the near future!

------
zeedotme
This is mainly relevant to UK folk, but unless I'm mistaken I believe its a
worlds first too.

~~~
ErrantX
you right this is an amazing move.

The fact they are moving to all browser based content is _as big_ news to me -
that is fantastic because the desktop app is a PAIN :)

EDIT: any chance you could pop a source link in the article - I cant find the
original source :)

~~~
zeedotme
no source article, they were in touch with us direct

~~~
ErrantX
that would explain it then :)

------
sharpn
The bbc are a bit behind, but have been talking about doing the same for a
while now - and appear to be building this archive of (currently just very
old) programmes out gradually: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/archive/> Not sure
whether it can be accessed from ip addresses outside the UK though...

------
TrevorJ
I've been waiting with baited breath for the BBC to offer it's content on the
web internationally too. (They are in talks with google about this
supposedly). It's a MAJOR bummer that we can't access Channel 4 or the BBC on
the web here in the states. It's actually really really frustrating.

------
michaelawill
It's funny it doesn't mention UK in the title. When I first read it I was a
little confused. Here in the US channel 4 could be completely different even
10 miles apart.

